# Topics > Smart home >  Pivot, all-in-one smart home solution, ZMODO Technology Corporation, Ltd., Champaign, Illinois, USA, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufcturer - ZMODO Technology Corporation, Ltd.

Home page - zmodo.com/pivot

----------


## Airicist

Pivot by Zmodo

Published on Jan 11, 2016




> Pivot is a connected, robotic camera and security hub. With a 1080p camera, two-way audio, and 360 degrees of rotation and motion detection, Pivot ensures you always know what's going on. It also acts as a hub, connecting its two included wireless window or door sensors, so that you can get notifications right on your smartphone when they open and close. 16GB of local storage allows you to save up to 2 days of recorded video for free, and built-in temperature and humidity sensors give you even more information about your home.

----------


## Airicist

Zmodo's 360-degree Pivot camera banishes blind spots

Published on Jun 23, 2016




> The Zmodo Pivot security camera can auto-pan to capture 360 degrees of motion events.

----------

